# Verkaufe Siemens SPS



## automtelem (25 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe einige Geräte, die ich verkaufen möchte:
- Siemens Logo! 12/24RCEo (Verpackung öffnen)
- Siemens Simatic communication module CM1241 RS422/ RS485 (Verpackung öffnen)
- Siemens Simatic S7-1212 AC/ DC/ Rly (Verpackung öffnen)
- Siemens Simatic S7-1200 Digital Eingangsmodul SM1221 DC (Verpackung öffnen)
- Siemens Simatic Analog input AI1 SB1231 (Verpackung öffnen)
- Frequenzregler Danfoss FC 51 Micro 0.75kW 400V 3ph AC Inverter Drive, HMI, Pot (FC-051PK75T4E20H3)
- Siemens Simatic CPU315-2DP (315-2AG10-0AB0)
-...

Wenn Sie interessiert sind, schicken Sie mir eine PM.

Schöne Grüße
​


----------



## automtelem (27 August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich schreibe auch die Ausrüstungsetiketten zu:

- Siemens Logo! 12/24RCEo (Verpackung öffnen)  *6ED1 052-2MD08-0BA0*
- Siemens Simatic communication module CM1241 RS422/ RS485 (Verpackung öffnen) *6ES7 241-1CH32-0XB0*
- Siemens Simatic S7-1212 AC/ DC/ Rly (Verpackung öffnen)  *6ES7 212-1BE40-0XB0*
- Siemens Simatic S7-1200 Digital Eingangsmodul SM1221 DC (Verpackung öffnen) *6ES7 221-1BF32-0XB0*
- Siemens Simatic Analog input AI1 SB1231 (Verpackung öffnen) *6ES7 231-4HA300XB0*
- Frequenzregler Danfoss FC 51 Micro 0.75kW 400V 3ph AC Inverter Drive, HMI, Pot (*FC-051PK75T4E20H3*)
- Siemens Simatic CPU315-2DP *6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0*

einige Geräte wurden gefunden:
- HMI Touch Screen Weintek MT8051iP 4,3"
- WAGO 750-842 + Beckhoff KL9010 + Beckhoff KL3208

und eine Vielzahl anderer Automatisierungsgeräte (GPRS-Router, Schütze, Motorschutzschalter, SPS Schneider Electric, ....)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, kann er mich auch unter automtelem@gmail.com kontaktieren

Schönen Tag und liebe Grüße


----------



## automtelem (9 September 2021)

Das Gerät in offener Verpackung ist neu und ich verkaufe es zum halben Preis.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 September 2021)

.


----------



## jonsnow1 (14 Dezember 2021)

preis?


----------



## automtelem (14 Dezember 2021)

nicht länger verfügbar


----------

